# Cannon D20 Error 99?



## mpdc (Apr 10, 2006)

Anyone know what the heck is going on?  My batery looks fully charged, my memory has been formatted, why do I keep getting error 99 when I take a shot, and why does the auto focus not respond?


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 10, 2006)

My guess would be that the lens is not communicating properly.  Take the lens off and put it back on.  Also, check that the metal contacts are clean, maybe give then a wipe.

Is it a Canon lens, or another brand?


----------



## darich (Apr 10, 2006)

The lens may be faulty.
Have you tried it with another camera?


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (Apr 10, 2006)

Is Error 99 explained in a troubleshooting section of the manual ?


----------



## darich (Apr 11, 2006)

2framesbelowzero said:
			
		

> Is Error 99 explained in a troubleshooting section of the manual ?



Error 99 is described as anything not previously covered by any other error!!!
It does mention lens fault nad removing the battery as possible cause and/or  solution but it's vague to say the least.


----------



## spiky_simon (Apr 11, 2006)

Err 99 seems most commonly associated with dodgy lens communication, for example it might occur when using old Sigma lenses, or if yor contacts aren't clean (as was mentioned before)


----------



## hot shot (Apr 11, 2006)

right clean the contacts on the lense if that doesnt work what lense are you using and what year did you buy it. it sounds like the lense isnt compatable with the camera (if its the first time you've used the lense). what cannon did was they changed the chips in side the lenses and camera so new digital camera dont work with pre digital  lense they dont have to be cheep lenses ether i have a stigma 500mm (£550) that was bought a few months befor digital became mainstreem and thats not compatable. if this is the case seach google for lense rechipping (its not cheep) but youll probably end up having to buy a new lense


----------



## M @ k o (Apr 11, 2006)

If all the above advice fells, you might have a cracked mirror.


----------



## blazingcontent (Nov 19, 2007)

I think it is a problem with the grip which Canon will repair for free. Go to Canon's site and search under Canon 20D.


----------

